# Sabbath reading list



## reaganmarsh (Jul 26, 2015)

Greetings PB brethren,

Somebody had posted this Sabbath reading list on Facebook and it was too good not to share. 

I hope that you find it profitable to your soul as you honor the Lord's Day. 

http://virginiahuguenot.blogspot.com/2012/11/john-willison-church-of-scotland.html?m=1

(Is this the blog of the PB's own virginiahugenot?)


----------

